# Padron Cigar Event @ Tobacco World



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Date has been confirmed for the Padron Cigar Rolling Event.

Saturday, June 24, 2006 Time: TBA
Tobacco World Inc.
4640 N. Powerline Rd.
Pompano Beach, FL 33073

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/cigar_events_calendar.htm

Deals, specials & more info will be posted on the events page in coming days...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll ask for the day off tomorrow when my boss gets back to town! :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Kris. He confirmed that it is definately on the 24th. there are going to be some real killer deals and specials for this herf. The Padrons are going to be there and there is something real special planned.

AND, for the record......I WILL BE THERE!!!

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay guys...let's have a great turnout here...you have a month and-a-half to get your lives in order to make this event...no flaking out like last week, or we will consider having you excommunicated...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Not this time!!!!!!! Plus, I'm only going to have a few shots......I'll think of it as a BELATED B-DAY for one of our brethren...


(SHHHH, ATLHARP's B-Day is on the 14th of June)


Ron


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm in I'm in I'm in!!!! Gonna steal a car any everything.. woohoo!!! Mayhap I'll crash in a car that night, so I can go shot for shot with Ron... (Even though it'll only be 4 shots before he knocks himself out with something!!)... Good specials too, eh? Perhaps I'll put some Mad money away and spend it on a few nice 'gars...

See you all soon!


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

TWCigarsFL said:


> Date has been confirmed for the Padron Cigar Rolling Event.
> 
> Saturday, June 24, 2006 Time: 2-6PM
> Tobacco World Inc.
> ...


I must be tired this morning. Couldn't find the edit button to add the time of the event so I'm just adding a reply...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Not this time!!!!!!! Plus, I'm only going to have a few shots......I'll think of it as a BELATED B-DAY for one of our brethren...
> 
> (SHHHH, ATLHARP's B-Day is on the 14th of June)
> 
> Ron


I'm afraid I won't be able to make it to the event. I have a wedding to go to and from June 20-27th I will be out of town. I wish I could make it guys! Sorry 

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I'm afraid I won't be able to make it to the event. I have a wedding to go to and from June 20-27th I will be out of town. I wish I could make it guys! Sorry
> 
> ATL


You have GOT to be kidding!!!!!!! Don't worry about it Andrew, I'll smoke your cigars this time.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I was at TW on Saturday and heard about the 24th being the date.
Hopefully, no one in my family is overturning vehicles that weekend.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

bump!


ATL


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I am flying to Ohio on June 23. What happened to the 17th?:c


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I am flying to Ohio on June 23. What happened to the 17th?:c


It was never a totally set date...only tentative...was dependent on the Padron's...damn...sorry, you're not gonna be there...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have been MIA from CS thanks to all my worldly travels but I will be there on the 24th.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I have been MIA from CS thanks to all my worldly travels but I will be there on the 24th.


Now THAT, my friend, is good to hear! What about Carlitos? And has anybody heard from the inambulatory one who loves the morronga so much?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I will be there along with son, Wintermute (Jacob)...see you guys on the 24th...we should start taking a count of who will be present...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll be there.........AND I'm going to drag Vic to it with me!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I am going to do my best to show up for about an hour. 

Just to confirm the hours are 2-6 pm ?


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Wouldn't miss it what with Padron and youse guys


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Made it to the last 2 HERFs at TW. This moving to CT thing really sucks. Cold weather and missing these events:c


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be able to make it.

P.S. I seem to be back


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

madurofan said:


> I'll be able to make it.
> 
> P.S. I seem to be back


Glad to see you're back bro.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

madurofan said:


> I'll be able to make it.
> 
> P.S. I seem to be back


Glad to see you back Bro!!!!! You had a bunch of us worried.

See you there,

Ron


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> I just got off the phone with Kris. He confirmed that it is definately on the 24th. there are going to be some real killer deals and specials for this herf. The Padrons are going to be there and there is something real special planned.
> 
> AND, for the record......I WILL BE THERE!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron you do know this is Padron and not Patron Event right?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Ron you do know this is Padron and not Patron Event right?


It may start out as a Padron event....But I'm looking for a rematch with Tito Patron so I can even the score!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sounds like we are having ourselves one heck of a party again.

Too many to keep track of.
So......time for a list.
I'll start - please add yourselves so we can readily see who will be there.


Definitely Attending:
Blueface - Carlos
Carlito's Way - Carlos Jr.
Blueface's dad



Maybe:


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I should be able to pass by.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Sounds like we are having ourselves one heck of a party again.
> 
> Too many to keep track of.
> So......time for a list.
> ...


There, Updated. Now, Nelly, MiamiE........Sound off Bro!!!!!!
Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> It may start out as a Padron event....But I'm looking for a rematch with Tito Patron so I can even the score!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Well if that's the case you better bring a nice cushy football helmet! Hey and no more head butting the support beams!

HAHAHAHA!!!!

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> There, Updated. Now, Nelly, MiamiE........Sound off Bro!!!!!!
> Ron


I think Nelson said he was coming and bringing his father too...

Definitely Attending:
Blueface - Carlos (The Sex Machin)
Carlito's Way - Carlos Jr. (aka Carlito)
Blueface's dad - (dad have a name Carlos?)
Ron1YY - Ron (aka Crash Helmet)
Vic (from LJ's)
Neuromancer - Marc (T.S. Eliot - the namer of names...see who can figure out that reference...)
WinterMute - Jacob (aka Mr. Bring-It)
MaduroFan - Bill (Salty Old Sea Dog)
Miami - ?
CobraSkip - Skip (ummm...Cobra?)

Need confirmation:
Nely - Nelson (The Pastelito Kid...that's a hint, Nelson!)
Nely's dad (you too, Nelson...want to give pop a name?)
MiamiE - Eric (Mr. BB&B and/or The Prodigal Son)
Illuminatus (you don't want to miss this one, Nickie-poo...)

Not attending and may not be forgiven for bailing out on us:
OpusXOX - Skip (some hokey claim about needing to be in Ohio...no one NEEDS to be in Ohio)
Altharp - Andrew (says his brother's getting married in the Carolina's...HEY! Who's more important? *US* or your brother? Be careful how you answer this, this is a test!)

Anyone else out there have the guts to meet up with the South Florida Wrecking Crew? :mn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> I think Nelson said he was coming and bringing his father too...
> 
> Definitely Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos (The Sex Machin)
> ...


How about this!!!

http://www.english.uiuc.edu/maps/poets/a_f/eliot/life.htm

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> How about this!!!
> 
> http://www.english.uiuc.edu/maps/poets/a_f/eliot/life.htm
> 
> Ron


Spoke to Nelson.
He will be there along with his dad and another relative.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

To quote Carlos... "I'M IN I'M IN I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!"

:r


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> How about this!!!
> 
> http://www.english.uiuc.edu/maps/poets/a_f/eliot/life.htm
> 
> Ron


Close, BUT, *NO CIGAR!!!* 

PS - You have to be more specific re "the naming of names"...

PSS - Anyone hear from Knuckles (Marty) lately?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

illuminatus said:


> .. And has anybody heard from the inambulatory one who loves the morronga so much?


This one-legged monkey is going to kick you where the sun don't shine boy! 
I'll be there...and yes Marc, I got the hint.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Nely said:


> This one-legged monkey is going to kick you where the sun don't shine boy!
> I'll be there...and yes Marc, I got the hint.


Bwahaha.. bring it on, that's all I gotta say!

Ok guys, I'll be there on one of two conditions... Either:

A. I can't drink (much :r)

or

B. Someone has to let me crash somewhere. I don't care if it's a sofa, a floor, or the backseat of a car. I just need somewhere to recueperate before the drive back.

Since I'm taking the bike, I can't take any risks with alcohol, etc.... But either way, I'm gonna be there, and have a helluva time!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

You can crash at my place but I'm about 40 miles from TW in Juno


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

And the count down begins..........2 days to go!!!!!! Can we get a final head count?????

Ron


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Mememememememe, me


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME too!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hah.. I just realized that bringing my travel humi on the bike will be uhh.. interesting, to say the least.. :r


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Bwahaha.. bring it on, that's all I gotta say!
> 
> Ok guys, I'll be there on one of two conditions... Either:
> 
> ...


Normally I'd let you crash at my place...about 10 minutes from TW, but, I think Marie would have a problem with a little orange guy running around with his nose in everyone's business due to his shortness of stature...do they make heel lifts for your Oompa Loompa boots? ...scary....


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hah.. I just realized that bringing my travel humi on the bike will be uhh.. interesting, to say the least.. :r


Ever hear of bungee cords to strap something on the seat behind you? Or wearing a backpack with your travel humi in it...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Definitely Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos (The Sex Machin)
> Carlito's Way - Carlos Jr. (aka Carlito)
> Blueface's dad - (dad have a name Carlos?)
> ...


Anyone else? Eric? You coming? :mn about to have a party...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Ready!!!!! **Set!!!!!!! **HERF!!!!!!!*

*DAMN!!! *Too Soon, I'll try again tomorrow

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just got back from the airport.

All I can say, is to repeat what Ron already said.

HERF!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Ready!!!!! **Set!!!!!!! **HERF!!!!!!!*

Ha, got the right day this time!!!! I'll see everyone around 2:30 - 3:00

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

What a blast!!!

Best event ever!!!

Jose did not make it but the rest of the family was there and it was the best turn out ever. Barely standing room.

As always, a pleasure to hang out of members of the Florida crew.
Look forward to the next and certainly missed those that could not make it.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> What a blast!!!
> 
> Best event ever!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Carlos...didja ever find the rest of your cigars? Gotta watch out for that sneaky Padron family... ...


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, great HERF, not even counting tha fact that I won 1/2 a box of PANs! Actually, it was a full box but you can't smoke one without sharing.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CobraSkip said:


> Hey, great HERF, not even counting tha fact that I won 1/2 a box of PANs! Actually, it was a full box but you can't smoke one without sharing.


Skip,
That was great of you to share the prize with us.
Thanks again.
Will puff on that bad boy today, if my lungs can recover from the 6 or so cigars I smoked yesterday.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

It was great meeting you guys maybe next time I can stay longer. 

Blueface thank you very much.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

It was great to be able to sit back and relax in the best of company. Carlos my man you are so ever generous, thank you, I will make sure to find the perfect time to smoke that Trini. Thanks to Marc for the beutiful Cabaiguan cigar, actually make that a double thanks from me and my Pops, and Skip it was a great gesture to share that box of Annies with us, very generous of you, thank you. And many many thanks to the everyone at TW for having us and hosting such a great event. It was great herfing with you guys, as always.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

BUMMER!

That's the last F'ing wedding I am attending!! :c 


ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> BUMMER!
> 
> That's the last F'ing wedding I am attending!! :c
> 
> ATL


Dude, you missed a blast.
Just remember this day and if your brother gets divorced and you wasted a trip up there and missed this great herf, kill him.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Dude, you missed a blast.
> Just remember this day and if your brother gets divorced and you wasted a trip up there and missed this great herf, kill him.


----------

